# supply chain jobs for expat in Melbourne



## mandaliadharmik (Jul 19, 2013)

Dear all. 
I've granted PR in independent skills category and in September/October I am relocating to Melbourne. Could anyone let me knoew if this is good time to enter. I have 8+ exp in supply chain and global planning.


----------



## JobsNow (Jul 19, 2013)

thank you for sharing the job


----------

